# BARRANCO: UN PUEBLO DENTRO DE UNA CIUDAD COMO LIMA (BY CHED)



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Esa casa queda en la avenida 28 d ejulio, es un estudio de abogados, por ahi vive un pata mío cerca al acantilaod, de ahi es donde suelo tomar las fotos para ver el avance del muelle que están construyendo abajo


----------



## alejandro.c (Nov 23, 2007)

Me pareció una idea estupenda que hayan restaurado el tranvÍa (aunque sea sólo un trecho cortito). Otra cosa que me gustaría aver restaurado y funcionando es un antiguo funicular que llevaba a los bañistas. Sería un toque pintoresco a más en ese lindo distrito. Será que existe algún plan para rescatarlo? Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

alejandro.c said:


> Me pareció una idea estupenda que hayan restaurado el tranvÍa (aunque sea sólo un trecho cortito). Otra cosa que me gustaría aver restaurado y funcionando es un antiguo funicular que llevaba a los bañistas. Sería un toque pintoresco a más en ese lindo distrito. Será que existe algún plan para rescatarlo? Alguien sabe algo?


Yo también espero que restauren el funicular, ahora que están haciendo "La Marina" sería super pintoresco poder bajar por la ladera, además en Valparaiso, el funicular me gusto mucho, da muy buenas vistas de la costa, y si en "La Marina" habrá un muelle de cruceros, tendría una vista sorprendente.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

El thread está bonito, las fotos, interesantes, pero algunos comentarios y adjetivos utilizados por su autor, si que lo destruyen totalmente... 

No hay inconveniente alguno por parte del staff de moderación de eliminar tanto al thread como a su mal educado autor, de persistir con esta ya aburrida y reiterada actitud negativa... Hay que editar algunas cosas estimado, me sumo alpedido de Vane y de los demás...

Guerra aviasada no mata gente. !


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

Barranco, calles al malecon










Barranco: Av. Padro de Osma

màs casitas del distrito y se ve limpio siempre el distrito.










Barranco: pasaje pedro de osma, nuestra gente disfrutando de la tranquilidad, en un pasaje que une dos cuadras pero es solo de residentes de pasaje... tiene muy lindos su jardines a pesar de ser un pasaje de los 60!










es hora de salir de la foto ninios!!










Barranco: Av. Pedro de Osma

Este tipo de edificios de pocos pisos residenciales son lo que màs marca estan dejando en el distrito, este es el futuro de Barranco combinado con las casas antiguas, el yatch club de la marina y el tranvia ke harà màs recorrido, con cafes y un lugar solo para turistas!!

Al menos en lo que estuve averiguando, Barranco empezarà a remodelarse y serà un distrito exclusivo para turistas!!

y serà remodelado para atender la APEC 2008 en el Museo de Osma!










una pareja de enamorados caminando al ritmo de los pajaritos










Barranco / Sunset

Sunset del distrito ke puede ser visto de cualquier lugar del distrito al no contar con edificios y eso hace que el Sunset sea visto desde cualquier punto del distrito...

Sunset tras la Av. Pedro de Osma!!










Bueno, espero regresar pronto con màs fotos, porque solo he mostado apenas el 5 % del distrito, falta aùn el museo, las casonas, el boulevard, los sitios tipicos de Barranco, el malecon, su cultura y su gente!!


saludos!!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

el_ched said:


> Barranco: parece una calle de Lima Metropolitana?
> 
> como dice Soda Stereo: Luz, Camara, Acciòn...


Pues sí!!! Me recuerda algunas cuadras de Jesus Maria, cerca a la Municipalidad, que linda cuadra caray!!! Los colores re vivos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Anlysixth said:


> Pues sí!!! Me recuerda algunas cuadras de Jesus Maria, cerca a la Municipalidad, que linda cuadra caray!!! Los colores re vivos.


Yo diría pueblo libre, por la taberna queirolo hay una calle similar


----------



## sijot (Sep 1, 2006)

Que chevere las fotos...Siempre me gusto Barranco, tiene algo especial.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

excelentes las vistas de Barranco!!! sus calles, sus casonas, sus malecones, etc, Barranco como que tiene una atmósfera especial..... algo que no se da ni se siente en otros distritos.... el_ched tiene razón, Barranco es único!!! kay:


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

Acabo de leer los comentarios sobre los problemas de Barranco:

1.- El INC es el principal problema por el cual los residentes de Barranco no pueden reparar o modernizar sus casas porke sale carisimo hacer todo el papeleo y mucho màs aùn es conocido ke es màs caro mantener una casa ke un departamente y àun màs caro si es casa antigua es carisimo mantenerla. Asi ke al final, es por ese motivo, el descuido en algunas casas del distrito.

2.- Entre lo nuevo de Barranco: 

-4 nuevos departamentos de lujo incrustados en los acantilados!!
-Yatch Club de La Marina!!
-Ampliaciòn del Tranvia hasta la bajada de Chorillos!!
-Remodelaciòn del Chipoco (estadio municipal de Barranco)!!
-Remodelaciòn del pasaje Chabuca Granda!!
-Construcciòn de condominios en muchas calles!!
-Remodelaciòn del parque de los Ingleses!! 
-El Metropolitano de Lima remodelarà toda la Bolognesi hacia una vìa ràpida!!

3.- el distrito se ah ordenado mucho desde el cierre de discotecas a las 3 am

4.- Apec 2008 remodelarà el distrito.






entre algunas otras cosas... :bash:


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Que bueno Ched, Barranco es un distrito señorial (muy limeño), y como dice Lucuma, es único, posee un ambiente muy especial, e inspirador, y combina muchas características, que a pesar que otros distritos, puede que los posean no los llevan, ni matizan, ni mezclan de la misma forma tan especial que tiene Barranco.

Por otro lado, que bueno que se den esas renovaciones al distrito, que se embellezca, y extiendan sus servicios, solo espero que Barranco no sea tan "Exclusivo para Turistas" por muchas razones.

1-. Sería Ilegal, ya que como parte del territorio nacional, hay derecho de libre transito.
2-. A mi me encanta Barranco, y no sería lo mismo leer un poemario, si es que no lo puedo hacer sentado en en la plaza, frente a la Biblioteca de Barranco, o apoyado en una baranda del puente de los suspiros.

Pero me encantaría ver que el tranvía se extienda un montón a lo largo de todo Barranco, capaz serviría de ejemplo y otros distritos hacen lo mismo.
Ademas claro está de que pongan en funcionamiento el Funicular.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El thread ha sido editado y los comentarios ofensivos han sido eliminados.

Las advertencias si no las quieres leer no lo hagas. Felizmente Barranco no es el Ched.

Gracias.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

LimaLondon said:


> Que tienen que ver papas con camotes? El centro de Lima es descuidado pero aun es muy bonito.
> 
> Pero de hecho que necesita ordenarse un poco.


por que hablas si no sabes ah? estoy hablando de las avenidas Grau y Bolognesi de Barranco no las del centro de Lima.


----------



## alejandro.c (Nov 23, 2007)

Excelente fotos, andar por barranco es como un pequeño viaje al pasado. Espero que no tenga el mismo destino que Miraflores.


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

estan listos para màs de Barranco? :bash:










espero ke si gente ched!!

calle Libertad... conocida como libera crack : )










Barranco: algunas casitas... en...

Av. Pedro de Osma










Calle 2 de Mayo



















Calle 28 de Julio, en la eskina una de las dos primeras tiendas fundadas en Barranco, la italiana Pizzelli










Calle Montero Rosas










Bar Mochileros... ke nostalgia, harta juergas allì jaja










Asilo Italiano, recontra graff jaja










otras casas entre otras actitudes jaja

Calle 2 de Mayo - Ex Charles Chaplin, ahora es un centro de perdiciòn de fiesta de Artes de la Universidad Catolica de Perù... cuando vienen se llama... Universidad Alcoholica de Perù jaja










Calle Montero Rosas, esta calle es hermosa eh!























































pasamos el Museo Pedro de Osma...










Pasaje de los años 60 con jardines hermosos










Shhhhhhhhhh Av. Pedro de Osma

pajaritos descansando, no los molesten, asi dice nuestro letrero










como somos de una municipalidad pobre, nosotros hacemos las señales de transito

usamos la naturaleza de las cabras para el peaton jajaa










en esta eskina mueren puros alcoholicas a 100 km por hora jaja

deben poner un rompe muelle sino la gente seguira de la bad










unas casitas locas!!


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

ahora nos vamos a los privados, lugar de liberaciòn total jaja

Barranco, estilo y Glamour jajaja

-----------------------------------------------------

ahora vamos con Eric Clapton/ Cacaine jaja pongan mùsica

el arte ke corra por las venas en la ciudad de Lima !!

--------------------------------------------------------

vamos a tomar sol, las sombrillas arriba de los edificios por favor

es hora del sunset creo jaja










unas palmeritas nos indican ke estamos llegando al privado de la alegria jaja










esa vista al mar? cosa seria eh!!










entramos por la entrada

al fondo Miraflores y su Skyline en nieblas jaja










el privado y su malecon de la liberaciòn

la gentita ve de allì las olitas para ver si el mar esta agradable para un surfing jaja










Bob Marley en el patio trasero con una ola recontra surfer

pintado por algùn tipo monse, no sabe nada de arte, solo nos frego la pared jaja










acercate jaja










para el otro lado del privado, un edificio

y una pinta ke dice Bco (Barranco Grone) me imagino ke gente detestable es!!










el mini boulevard privado










ke linda entrad a la casita, aja, te encontre jaja














arte arte arte

Barranco por su gente es arte arte jajaja


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

Calle 2 de Mayo, un poco màs amplia... verdor !!










Tren Cafe Cultural y el ke cuida la entrada, buena gente el tio

me dejo tomar la fotito jaja

arte arte, cuadros y arte arte, lindo lindo jaja

atras la torre de la iglesia de Barranco, linda linda jaja










ahora un paseo por el tranvìa para bajar el cafesito jaja










y con esta me despido

desde la calle, simplemente el puente de los suspiros al fondo de madera para una conversaciòn trankila, al fondo esta el puente entre el verdor de Barranco!!






















GRACIAS TOTALES JAJAJA


ke salga màs sol y tomarè mas fotos, saludos

aùn falta todo el maleocn, Grau y algunas zonas caletas jajaja

falta el parke municipal, pasaje chabuca granda, eguren, las iglesias, fatla mucho, hay para rato aùn jjajaj asi ke espero ke les vaya agradando el thread!!

otra cosa eh!!


ojala les haya gustado : )

jajaja

acà les dejo una mùsica para ke se relajen viendo el disitrito

vamos ahacer ameno este thread !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqDNYXANAsA


lindo video hermanos, musica de la ched!!

cuando tenga màs fotos de monumentos harè mi thread internacional : )


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ched, gracias por postear estas fotos. Barranco es un lugar muy bello y con alma de bohemio, nunca me canso de ver Barranco y sus casonas, los colores de sus fachadas, los árboles frondosos y los totalmente desprovistos de hojas, y todo al lado del mar, qué privilegio. Como mencionó Anly, es un lugar que invita a la lectura, e inspira la creación arística. Lo que sí desentona con todo es el graffitti destructor, muy lamentable. Espero que se tomen medidas al respecto.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Están bacanes las imagenes, le has tomado fotos a unos sitios bastante interesantes del distrito


----------



## el_ched (May 22, 2007)

hey

muchas gracias

ya irè por otros lugares

aùn falta el malecon, las plazas y parkes...
chipoco, los barranco, màsas calles y avenidas...
iglesias, museos, falta mucho aùn !!


distrito chikito pero cada calle vale oro!!


saludos!!


----------

